# Greater Lansing Meet N Greet



## mpatmcg

I'll be out of town for work or I'd attend. Have fun! Maybe I'll catch the next one.

Mike


----------



## casscityalum

Where is Renos at? I havent found this place yet in my excursions of lansing.. I know Im up in the thumb for now, but could sure use the time to meet some people...always up for a meet and greet....might just try to make it...


----------



## dsconnell

Cass.. Were going! My kinds are gone for 3-4 more weeks and I am bored out of my freaking mind! Count in me, cass and Hunterhawk if he is going to be back!


----------



## dsconnell

Maybe Big rack Mack too! I will call him!


----------



## FlyGirl

5001 W Saginaw Hwy
Lansing, MI 48917
(517) 321-0616


_Print_

*Yahoo! Maps - 5001 W Saginaw Hwy, Lansing, MI 48917-2626 *

















When using any driving directions or map, it's a good idea to do a reality check and make sure the road still exists, watch out for construction, and follow all traffic safety precautions. This is only to be used as an aid in planning.
_Print_




































casscityalum said:


> Where is Renos at? I havent found this place yet in my excursions of lansing.. I know Im up in the thumb for now, but could sure use the time to meet some people...always up for a meet and greet....might just try to make it...


----------



## casscityalum

FlyGirl said:


> 5001 W Saginaw Hwy
> Lansing, MI 48917
> (517) 321-0616
> 
> 
> _Print_
> 
> *Yahoo! Maps - 5001 W Saginaw Hwy, Lansing, MI 48917-2626 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When using any driving directions or map, it's a good idea to do a reality check and make sure the road still exists, watch out for construction, and follow all traffic safety precautions. This is only to be used as an aid in planning.
> _Print_


thanks fly girl, ive been by in many times just never seen it..to far from my el side during school..

you know u may be an alright girl..seems like ure pretty fly for a white chick


----------



## casscityalum

dsconnell said:


> Cass.. Were going! My kinds are gone for 3-4 more weeks and I am bored out of my freaking mind! Count in me, cass and Hunterhawk if he is going to be back!



cool beans ill def try and make it over/down


----------



## Bellyup

Fly Girl, you better wear Kevlar to the meet & Greet ! hehehehehehe 

One question for the one who posted about the 3 Stooges. Who is Culy ? I know a Curly .  wub wub wubbbbbbbbb nuck ncuk nuck.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Bellyup said:


> One question for the one who posted about the 3 Stooges. Who is Culy ? I know a Curly .  wub wub wubbbbbbbbb nuck ncuk nuck.


 Wise guy ah iata :lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Bellyup said:


> Fly Girl, you better wear Kevlar to the meet & Greet ! hehehehehehe
> 
> One question for the one who posted about the 3 Stooges. Who is Culy ? I know a Curly .  wub wub wubbbbbbbbb nuck ncuk nuck.


 
No Kevlar needed...I've got a feeling she's probably pretty good at tellin' guys to get lost :lol:


----------



## FlyGirl

Hey all, 

If you plan on attending, shoot me a PM so I can get a head count and call ahead on this to make sure they are prepared!

Thanks

FG


----------



## bluesun7602

woo woo, two nights in a row with flygirl? how lucky am i!!

i'll try to make it, but i can't booze it up too much, gotta be to work at midnight.


----------



## DaveW731

FlyGirl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> If you plan on attending, shoot me a PM so I can get a head count and call ahead on this to make sure they are prepared!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> FG


PM sent. Beer money being assembled.


----------



## Craig M

I just saw this! I will be there around 7 or so, can't send Ray off to where ever he's going without buying him a diet Coke.


----------



## SpawnSac27

Sounds like we'll have quite a few folks showin up...Wetlandhunter will be there...if he's not, I'm gonna woop his ace next weekend...:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Sounds like we'll have quite a few folks showin up...Wetlandhunter will be there...if he's not, I'm gonna woop his ace next weekend...:lol:


 I guess I will have the boxing gloves already waiting...


----------



## Splitshot

quest32a said:


> Glad I saw this, I used to attend lansing meet n greets regularly. I haven't been to one in a few years. Im not a definate, but I will try and make it. 500 PM is really early for me. As long as people are hanging out till 7-9 I will try and make it.
> 
> Lots of faces from up that direction that I haven't seen in a long time.


I'll wait for you John. lol We used to have some good ones. Remember the waitress I fixed you up with at Hooters? lol

And for the rest of you guys who used to frequent lanising, I'' be looking forward to seeing you guys as well not to mention meeting some of the new people.


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> I guess I will have the boxing gloves already waiting...


Oh it's on...August 9th folks...get your tickets now. 10 rounds, me and Wetty. :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Oh it's on...August 9th folks...get your tickets now. 10 rounds, me and Wetty. :lol:


 If the price is right I will let you knock out 1st hit.
UFC at gunners pad Eastside style on August 9th.:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

No UFC...straight up boxing. I'm not down with the on-the-floor crotch grabbing butt wrestling moves...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Dammit!!!:rant: I really need to think before I type!:lol:


 Nothing new for ya.:lol::lol: It is that ADD...


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Wetlandhunter said:


> Nothing new for ya.:lol::lol: It is that ADD...


I'm just smart enough to get myself in trouble, but not smart enough to get myself out!:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> I'm just smart enough to get myself in trouble, but not smart enough to get myself out!:lol:


 I will use my 5th amendment on this reply.:lol:


----------



## dsconnell

Are we there yet!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Just talked to Flygirl, she's on her 5th Daquiri of the night and wonders where you jokers are.....


----------



## dsconnell

5th Dacqueri and she has only been there since 5:yikes:

I am a little intimidated now!


----------



## bluesun7602

dave + jameson = HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHOTS!!! :corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## SpawnSac27

Happy Bday Dave! It was good meetin' everyone, drinkin' beer, watchin' the Tigs, BS'in about fishin', huntin, etc. etc. etc....Thanks to Flygirl for settin' it up, even though she was a punk and left early


----------



## flyfish

Had a great time, although moving a little slow this morning. Met a lot of good people with common interests. Looking forward to another. Thanks to flygirl for setting it up.


----------



## Splitshot

As usual it is always good to meet some of the people who post on the site. It gives you a totally different perspective. It was good to see some old friends and meet some new ones.


----------



## FlyGirl

Here tis......
If any of you want copies... let me know, I can email them. Sorry for skipping out earlier than everyone. I hope you all had a great time!



















*Great Lansing MS says farewell to Splitshot!!!:sad:*


----------



## SpawnSac27

Thanks Flygirl for the pics! I actually would like copies of those...and for the record, Splitshot is a great guy, and there will be no farewells...only "see ya later" from me. I'll be stoppin' in to see him on the LM sometime...it'll give me an excuse to go up there and do some fishin' 

It was great meetin' everyone-dsconnell,bigrackmack,quest,flygirl,blue,dave,flyfish,splitshot(i think i got everyone except one that I never got a chance to talk to)...all good folks who I plan on meetin' up with again sometime in the future as well. It's really too bad Wetland wasn't there...now it'll be a whole new crowd gettin' to see me woop his butt :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Thanks Flygirl for the pics! I actually would like copies of those...and for the record, Splitshot is a great guy, and there will be no farewells...only "see ya later" from me. I'll be stoppin' in to see him on the LM sometime...it'll give me an excuse to go up there and do some fishin'
> 
> It was great meetin' everyone-dsconnell,bigrackmack,quest,flygirl,blue,dave,flyfish,splitshot(i think i got everyone except one that I never got a chance to talk to)...all good folks who I plan on meetin' up with again sometime in the future as well. It's really too bad Wetland wasn't there...now it'll be a whole new crowd gettin' to see me woop his butt :lol:


Nice pictures FlyGirl... Was Spawnsac out of control?
Wise guy ahhh.. Look on the bright side my kick boxing dummy new name is spawnsac. :lol: It has been taken a @$$kicking this last week..
I hope we don't wind up in jail next weekend..:lol: From raising to much hell.


----------



## DaveW731

Thanks for putting this together flygirl, as well as for the pictures, AND my birthday shot!! I am feeling younger than ever:lol:!
Great to catch up with folks I haven't seen for a while and as always great to meet some new folks. Let me go on record: Spawnsac was NOT out of control: sat next to him most of the evening and would do so again.
Really enjoyed Flyfish's pictures from Africa, and hearing everyone's stories.
Looking forward to the next time....


----------



## Wetlandhunter

DaveW731 said:


> Thanks for putting this together flygirl, as well as for the pictures, AND my birthday shot!! I am feeling younger than ever:lol:!
> Great to catch up with folks I haven't seen for a while and as always great to meet some new folks. Let me go on record: Spawnsac was NOT out of control: sat next to him most of the evening and would do so again.
> Really enjoyed Flyfish's pictures from Africa, and hearing everyone's stories.
> Looking forward to the next time....


Happy B-day!!!!

Spawnsac must be settling down in his old age.. 
We will fix that next weekend.:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> Happy B-day!!!!
> 
> Spawnsac must be settling down in his old age..
> We will fix that next weekend.:lol:


You have to remember this...We all left Reno's by 11'ish...Then I headed with my friends who were there to the Whiskey Barrel...I may have gotten out of control there...luckily, there was no one there from the site, so who knows? :evilsmile

PS-Wetty, the only thing you should worry about fixin' next weekend is your nose after my right cross lands on it :lol: J/K buddy!


----------



## dsconnell

Although I did not really get a chance to talk with everyone it was nice to meet all of you and put a name to a face! We had a good time and you can count us in for the next one as long as it is not too far from home!

Flygirl - Thanks for the pics and after leaving that early I certainly hope they signed the lease on your place!! :evil:

Splitshot - Being that you are not going to be far from my parents house up north I am sure I will drop in and maybe get back into fishing if I have time! Shoot me a picture of that camera brace you mentioned if you think of it!

Until Next Time!!!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> You have to remember this...We all left Reno's by 11'ish...Then I headed with my friends who were there to the Whiskey Barrel...I may have gotten out of control there...luckily, there was no one there from the site, so who knows? :evilsmile
> 
> PS-Wetty, the only thing you should worry about fixin' next weekend is your nose after my right cross lands on it :lol: J/K buddy!


11 PM is to early for you when you are on here at 4AM. So you were causing trouble somewhere...We all know better....:lol:

I am staying home so I don't get beat up...:lol: WRONG.

Trouble maker...:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> 11 PM is to early for you when you are on here at 4AM. So you were causing trouble somewhere...We all know better....:lol:
> 
> I am staying home so I don't get beat up...:lol: WRONG.
> 
> Trouble maker...:lol:


We left Reno's around 11...then it was on to my 2nd home :lol: And I didn't cause any trouble. I would never do such a thing :lol:

You better not be staying home next weekend, be a man and accept your ass woopin'


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> We left Reno's around 11...then it was on to my 2nd home :lol: And I didn't cause any trouble. I would never do such a thing :lol:
> 
> You better not be staying home next weekend, be a man and accept your ass woopin'


Trouble just seems to follow you around...Anyone can find ya just follow the black cloud overhead..:lol:

I get my weekly whoopin at work working 12+ hour days..

OH I WILL BE THERE....


----------

